

Reddit: Upvotes and Literacy - EvilTrout
http://buzzdata.com/eviltrout/reddit-upvotes-and-literacy

======
ms123
Interesting experiment. It goes to show the importance of wording and
conciseness in titles.

------
drewrv
I'd be interested to see this over time, particularly before/after the digg
implosion.

~~~
EvilTrout
I plan on collecting it for a while and updating the report regularly.

